# Quickest and Fastest 1/4 Car 7.24 186mph



## John Metric (Feb 26, 2009)

Quickest and fastest EV dragster pass in history....7.24 186mph Now see it from our gopro. Warning wear your eyeshields. This is 8000amps through four motors designed to run no more than 190amps continuous. 
Thanks to my team mates today. Nathan, Katelyn, Derek, Kevin, and my gosh, my first wife, Jennifer, even came out.







Also if you have time this is a long video about the drivers eye view...


----------



## ishiwgao (May 5, 2011)

sorry both links seem to be the same.


----------



## John Metric (Feb 26, 2009)

Seems to have displayed the link and the embed, second video is at the bottom.


----------



## Karter2 (Nov 17, 2011)

Brilliant (litterally !) effort.
Do you need to change the brushes for each run ?
How long do you expect the commutators to last ?


----------



## John Metric (Feb 26, 2009)

Karter2 said:


> Brilliant (litterally !) effort.
> Do you need to change the brushes for each run ?
> How long do you expect the commutators to last ?


The commutators get a slight stoning at the end of each season. The two commutators on the left are from DC Plasma, they were installed Fall of 2010. and have been racing ever since. I have put about three or fours sets of brushes and springs in the motors about once per year.

In 2011 I went through a bunch of field coils, but now put on a thick layer of sandable bondo to keep them from shorting when they see flying burning carbon chips and such... I "knock on wood" have not lost a field coil in four years.

The brushes just keep going and going, they are not the weak point, it appears to be the springs are the weak spot.


----------

